# Mira and Mollie (Pics)



## cfulhage (Aug 19, 2007)

Mollie I rescued about 10 years ago. Mira came to me in May from a man in Minnesota who rescues pigeons. Mira is the white Dunn Lahore/homer. 










Me with both boys




























Both are males (discovered after they were named, obviously) and they would fight to the death. They share a flight cage divided down the middle for peace keeping issues. When they're out and about roaming the farm they don't need to be separated. They are let out several times a week for a few hours at a time. As you can see from the pictures (and my numerous videos on youtube) they live in harmony with the dogs and cats. We watch closely for hawks, but the pigeons don't typically stray far from the house, and with the dogs, cats, and people...well, the hawks don't come that close. Both are very sweet boys, Mollie being the more independent of the 2. I hope you enjoy the photos!

Oops, max of 4 images! Continued below...


----------



## cfulhage (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## cfulhage (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

They are VERY nice looking birds.
I really like the 1st pictur in the 3rd post is was well done.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mira is absolutely beautiful. Is Mira a young bird or do you know?
I loved seeing the pictures of them around the farm. It looks like a lively place to live.
Thank you very much for sharing them with us.
I'm sure that if you wanted to find them mates, we could help you here. That likely would alter the relationship you have already established with each of the, though.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW! What gorgeous birds and photos. I just had to grab my sister and show her 'the perfect life for pigeons'. They look so healthy and happy and wish mine could have the outdoors life living in harmony with the cats!

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your "boys" are quite happy looking as are you , and your pictures are wonderful.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cfulhage (Aug 19, 2007)

Charis said:


> Mira is absolutely beautiful. Is Mira a young bird or do you know?
> I loved seeing the pictures of them around the farm. It looks like a lively place to live.
> Thank you very much for sharing them with us.
> I'm sure that if you wanted to find them mates, we could help you here. That likely would alter the relationship you have already established with each of the, though.


Mira hatched in mid-February of this year. I thought I had posted a more recent photo of him (all those posted are over a month old). He is much bigger now- he probably has 100 grams on Mollie. 

Mira was supposed to be a friend/mate for Mollie. It was thought he was a female. I'm not completely ruling out a few females...but not anytime soon. Perhaps later on down the road.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful pictures of Mollie and Mira. They look well cared for and very happy. I especially loved the 5th one with Mira looking so sweetly at you. Also, you are very pretty too.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Absolutely Beautiful!

What a perfect place for two pigeons to soar. Thank you for posting these pictures for us. Oh and I agree with Maggie that you are included as one of the beauties in these photos.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Your pidgies and picture are gorgeous, thanks so much for sharing them I can't wait till we're treated to more


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Your birds are very handsome! 

They certainly have a very nice environment to live in! No wonder all of them look healthy and happy! 

Suzanna


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful photos! And you have a lovely place there, in addition to very handsome, healthy pigeons.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What lucky pigeons.  They are beautiful and look very happy.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, GORGEOUS photos! Amazing birds....this site is really bad for me, I'm supposed to keep my flock small...


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

The picture of the pigeon next to the cat makes me very nervouse!

Ellie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You take gorgeous pictures! 

Your pigeons are just so beautiful, as well as the background.Thank you so much for sharing and welcome to Pigeon Talk too!


----------

